# Cajun Bread Pudding (This one is PIna Colada)



## foamheart

Well I promised a while back that I would post this and just got around to it, for that I apologize. But since I am here, lets make a Bread Pudding.

Bread Pudding is nothing more than bread or cake cooked in a custard. I can't understand why anyone would find this daunting. I assume that bread pudding is everywhere because its a good way to use up that stale bread with basic kitchen ingredients, unless you jazz it up. Of course in Louisiana, we have French or Poboy bread, these are not the same. You usually see bread pudding made from French bread, the best is the bread with the delicious crisp crust, I think bakers call it crusty bread.

Earlier this week I made some crusty French bread. Delicious, you can eat a whole loaf when its hot. Well I did save some to make bread pudding, its actually why I made the bread.

You can NOT make bread pudding with bread that is not stale. Just not worth a flip. The bread maintains its structural integrity instead of biding. So you'll need to cut up about 8 cups to make a 9 x 13 (1 1/2 qt casserole).  I don't like round because you miss those good corners on the bread pudding.













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






I just butter 2 or 3 slices, the cut up enough to fill the bowl, its 8 cups. Then normally set 24, but this time it was 48 hrs. Nice and hard.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Here's the rest of the ingredients. LOL..... I will put the basic recipe down below.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






You throw the bread in the bowl, then add the custard mix. Now is when you contemplate what flavor you want to dazzle their taste buds with, or are just going with the old standard. The old standard, raisins are your only fruit but with todays everyday culinary experts it has progressed by leaps and bounds.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Note: Important to remember, you should allow a min of 2 hours for the custard to be absorbed, usually 4 hour is the agreed upon time. Let that custard get in and break down that bread structure. Also this is a desert bread pudding and not a savory, so you'll note the buttered dish. They can be cooked in a pan or a individuals in a muffin pan, or even some of those fancy French pans.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Todays is going to be a Pina Colada Bread pudding, remember any fresh fruit is fair game for bread pudding. Pina colada is coconut, pineapple, and rum. I reduced the cream and replaced it with coconut cream. Not coconut milk, nor Ancel which is a local delicacy only sold during coconut season. A// Cajuns keep this stiff to make coconut wedding cakes. What I am saying is Coconut cream is what I used.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Straight out the oven, note how puffy it is with all that baked custard, it will reduce back to normal as it cools.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Here it is, see how it fell?













020.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






This is the finished product for me, all that sweet booze folks put on top is not for me, the bread is good enough. But before desert tonight  I will make a Chantilly or Baa Baa but probably a rum raisin sauce. Pop don't accept it unless it has a sauce or its hot with an appropriate ice cream on top....LOL













019.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Cajun Bread Pudding

1C    Brown Sugar

4      Large fresh eggs

2C    1/2 & 1/2 (or light cream)

1/4C Spiced Rum

8C    Stale French Bread

1/2C Golden Raisins

1t     Double Vanilla Extract (or fresh with seeds)

2T    Real Butter

350 for about and hour then cool some before serving.

I also sprinkle a little cinnamon and sugar on top before baking.

Notes: if you don't have spiced rum, add Cinnamon & Nutmeg

This one I used 1C 1/2 & 1/2 and replaced the other cup with 8 ozs. Coconut cream.

I replaced the raisins with a small can of crushed pineapple, and a small handful of shredded coconut.

Papadeauxs in SanAntonio's Chef adds a baked meringue topping, Oh yeah its good.

Canned peaches are good, even a can of fruit cocktail (hide the cherries or they will destroy it lokking for 'em....LOL Anything goes. I have actually made a chocolate and maraschino cherry that was pretty good too. Possibilities are endless. You know all those bottles of distilled fruit juice on the counter, I am so looking forward to trying that after a friend turned that lightbulb over my head.

Thank for checking it out, hope you enjoyed it and get a chance to try it, soooo easy and no dirty dishes.... Ok, nearly no dirty dishes.

Sorry I took so long, but better late than never


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!!!

That looks Awesome!!!------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'd be all over that in a Hurry!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Foamy!!

Bear


----------



## disco

That is a great looking dessert. I particularly liked the way your qview made it so easy even I could follow it!

Disco


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Hey Kevin,

Yum!  Warm bread pudding is one of my favorite desserts.  But I'm with your pop on this one….definitely sauce on mine, preferably a booze-based sauce like rum or bourbon.  Your pina colada variation sounds delicious!  Thanks for sharing your recipe and method, I'm looking forward to trying it out.  

Have a great day!
Clarissa


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> That looks Awesome!!!------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be all over that in a Hurry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Foamy!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, I'll even put some in a go container so you can have it with coffee in the morning. I wonder if anyone notices how much the coonazz like their  coffee.....LOL


----------



## foamheart

Disco said:


> That is a great looking dessert. I particularly liked the way your qview made it so easy even I could follow it!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Sir, I appreciate the kids words. Its like making bread, its not hard, just takes a little time to do it right.

Disco everything I cook is easy, it sorta has to be. Besides I know which pans do what, scared if I ever had to use measuring devices I would be in for a hard time.


----------



## foamheart

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Yum!  Warm bread pudding is one of my favorite desserts.  But I'm with your pop on this one….definitely sauce on mine, preferably a booze-based sauce like rum or bourbon.  Your pina colada variation sounds delicious!  Thanks for sharing your recipe and method, I'm looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Have a great day!
> Clarissa


Time to make the sauce! I wish I had some of that Parrot coconut rum, I bet that would make a good hot rum sauce for this.

Sauce is easy but I am not too inspired to night.....LOL  Brown sugar, butter, heavy Cream, rum. Add a couple a raisins.

1C, 1/2C, 1/2C, 1/4C, Cap of rum extract, a couple a raisins. You know I have once heated up some butter pecan ice cream, added rum and stirred.....LOL

Make a 3Qt pyrex of bread pudding and take it to work......you'll be amazed how well it goes with coffee and how many friends you'll make! They'll be makin your rounds!  LOL...... Its an easy dessert. And all the groceries have bakeries these days too. BUT I warn you its like everything else you cook, you use marginal bread, it will be just ok bread pudding! Good crusty bread. You know that bread you nibble on in the car when its hot on the way home? Great way to hide the evidence!


----------



## dandl93

Foamheart

instead of 1/2 1/2 or light cream do you think fresh cows milk  would work? I have 2 milkcows out back in the pasture but everything is grass fed here not much heavy cream but great milk.This milk makes great farm cheese.

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## foamheart

dandl93 said:


> Foamheart
> 
> instead of 1/2 1/2 or light cream do you think fresh cows milk  would work? I have 2 milkcows out back in the pasture but everything is grass fed here not much heavy cream but great milk.This milk makes great farm cheese.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan


Most definitely, your milk is for real whole milk, no pasteurization! (I spelled that right first time!) LOL........


----------



## worktogthr

My word...that looks delicious Foam.  Overnight me a hunk of that.  Haha


----------



## pc farmer

I never had bread pudding.    Sure looks tasty.

Points for sure.


----------



## foamheart

He's the Bear View! In the good china, that sauce is a coconut cream sauce! I don't who's dirty stove that is but ya'd think they keep it clean!













021.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






It smells pretty awesome! It is too dang late for coffee!













022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






LOL... I had to make some so I could give you the recipe.........

*Coconut Rum Sauce*

1 stick unsweetened butter

1 C Light brown sugar

1cup total   heavy cream + the remainder of the coconut cream

pinch of salt

After its all reduced, and its cooled a little

1/4C+ Captain's Rum

1 cap of rum extract

1 cap of butter extract

1 cap of *NEW* Caramel extract

Stir and serve hot.

This stuff would even make turnips taste good!

Thanks again for dropping by, hope you get to give it a try. Its easy and its good.


----------



## worktogthr

I use that exact same fine china  last time I made chili haha


----------



## dandl93

Foamheart

With My fresh milk,eggs butter and fruits also a local bread bakery and Rum maker I bet I can make this.

Thanks for the recipe

Dan


----------



## smoking b

> 019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Apr 2, 2014


Yup - that looks like the real deal to me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    It's been months since I've had any bread pudding & yours looks like it would be really hard to stay out of - well played sir


----------



## foamheart

worktogthr said:


> I use that exact same fine china last time I made chili haha


Its a shame too, its not like there isn't a dishwasher...... I am so lazy!


----------



## foamheart

dandl93 said:


> Foamheart
> 
> With My fresh milk,eggs butter and fruits also a local bread bakery and Rum maker I bet I can make this.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe
> 
> Dan


I know you can! Its really simple and with all that fresh good, it would have to be over the top. Remember you can top it with fresh fruit or that fancy French thingie where they boil down with sugar fresh fruit.... Oh yeah! Most of what I cook goes back to the days before electricity. It had to be simple, hearty, and good.


----------



## foamheart

Smoking B said:


> Yup - that looks like the real deal to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been months since I've had any bread pudding & yours looks like it would be really hard to stay out of - well played sir


Thank you Sir. I'll admit, you'll not I didn't show the dish anymore after the first serving was removed.....ROFLMAO! The sauce removes all the fat and calories, well that is my understanding!


----------



## dandl93

Foamheart you would love visiting this part of the world.A few months back I was cleaning up some land I bought.We was using oxen and mules to haul out the wood we cut.My wifes uncle still cooks sugar cane with the open vats and the floor oven under neath.He uses wooden paddles and makes Panella...1lb blocks of cane sugar.He has a 1950 diesel motor he runs the press with but alot of people around still use a burro or small mule.

Sorry shold of not got off op here 

Thanks again

Dan


----------



## foamheart

dandl93 said:


> Foamheart you would love visiting this part of the world.A few months back I was cleaning up some land I bought.We was using oxen and mules to haul out the wood we cut.My wifes uncle still cooks sugar cane with the open vats and the floor oven under neath.He uses wooden paddles and makes Panella...1lb blocks of cane sugar.He has a 1950 diesel motor he runs the press with but alot of people around still use a burro or small mule.
> 
> Sorry shold of not got off op here
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Dan


I have seen it done with a horse. had a guy once tell me they did it with 4X's ATV's. But it was usually for syrup and not sugar. Most home farmers here will make syrup vice sugar because its easier, only problem is the sulphuring for storage.

I was brought up in the cane field, behind the sugar mill. Here we used to use cane knives like this.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 2, 2014






Note how well worn that handle is....LOL

All of this was a lifetime ago.....


----------



## dandl93

Foamheart

I will dig up some pics in a few days and see if I can figure out how to send them.I am sure you will get a kick out of seeing them.

Dan


----------



## cecil

Hi there Foam. Another great post. I swear I gain a pound or two every time you post.

There is nothing better than a good home made bread pudding. I have never made on and the wife has only made a couple. They turned out ok but not as good looking as yours. If in the Baton Rouge-Prairieville area the best restaurant bread pudding i have found is at Sammy's grill. They make a white chocolate that is great. Miss Lilly at the old Dalton's Restaurant in Gonzales used to make a good one also.

Keep these great posts coming so I can gain back a few more of the fifty pounds I lost.


----------



## foamheart

Those 50 lbs. I know where they are and would gladly give 'em back.....LOL

I was brought up on Ms. Myrt's bread pudding from Hymels. Nothing fancy just good bread pudding every time.

If you like bread pudding, give the recipe a try, Its easy and never lets me down. Its so good I just find any sauce is too much sweet. Occasional I'll dust with powdered sugar or a little ice cream. More like pouring cream on over your pudding.


----------



## kesmc27

Hey man, you ARE a man of many hats and have been busy!  I'll bring the cheese.

Steve


----------



## foamheart

kesmc27 said:


> Hey man, you ARE a man of many hats and have been busy! I'll bring the cheese.
> 
> Steve


That's great, I love cheese and all we get here is no name generic plastic cheese. Just one step above canned squirt cheese and squeeze cheese. LOL..... But maybe I'll have some good andouille to swap by then.

For sure a good cup of coffee and some bread pudding or beignets or pecan pie........


----------



## mdboatbum

Damn. The store bought, $1 a pack chocolate chip cookie I was about to eat just lost all appeal. All I need to do is make some French bread, let it stale, then put this together. Hmmmm....Let's see, I can start the sponge for the bread tonight, Bake the bread tomorrow night, let it sit out to stale for 48 hours, so I can be eating this absolutely delicious looking bread pudding for dessert Sunday night. Totally worth it. Thanks Kevin!! And thanks for not putting raisins in it.


----------



## foamheart

Mdboatbum said:


> Damn. The store bought, $1 a pack chocolate chip cookie I was about to eat just lost all appeal. All I need to do is make some French bread, let it stale, then put this together. Hmmmm....Let's see, I can start the sponge for the bread tonight, Bake the bread tomorrow night, let it sit out to stale for 48 hours, so I can be eating this absolutely delicious looking bread pudding for dessert Sunday night. Totally worth it. Thanks Kevin!! And thanks for not putting raisins in it.


You know when given a choice between cooking and eating, I will usually chose cooking. I enjoy projects too. People here after a while warmed up to me not making traditional bread pudding with raisins. I learned it thru my travels that what matters most is the freshness of the ingredients. There is nothing fresh about raisins!

I tried dried fruits, canned fruits, fresh fruits...... and for the life of me can only see the reason for raisins as their indestructibility. I have both golden and black I keep in the pantry, no telling how long they have been here. The same with the dried fruits which I only use for fried pies cause its how Grandma did it.

I learned a lot about bread puddings from a local Mom. Don't laugh I would to this day put her up against any chef. Emeril couldn't hold her spoon. He could learn what she did, why she did it, but he didn't think of it himself. She had a huge local following not just for bread pudding but for may of the old dishes. There is one like her in every community I have always assumed. Then

Then I  met the night baker/chef in San Antonio's Pappadeauxs, He was a Mexican never been to Louisiana. LOL.... but he used what he could get locally freshest, he sometimes topped the pudding with a baked meringue. He knew what he was doing. His were never too sweet but always full of a fruit flavor.

I ramble again. I would any day rather cook that eat, I eat so I don't cook and throw it immediately away (which sometimes do anyway).

Try this, you'll really enjoy it and you'll want to share it with others. Its completely full of love for cooking. Bake your own bread then use it to make something different. You'll be surprised.


----------



## cecil

"Those 50 lbs. I know where they are and would gladly give 'em back.....LOL

I was brought up on Ms. Myrt's bread pudding from Hymels. Nothing fancy just good bread pudding every time.

If you like bread pudding, give the recipe a try, Its easy and never lets me down. Its so good I just find any sauce is too much sweet. Occasional I'll dust with powdered sugar or a little ice cream. More like pouring cream on over your pudding."

Was that Ms. Myrt at Hymel's that made the Rum Baba? The lady that made it retired a few years ago and I don't think they make it any more. We went to Hymel's last Friday for the first time in a long while. The food is as good as ever.


----------



## foamheart

Cecil said:


> "Those 50 lbs. I know where they are and would gladly give 'em back.....LOL
> 
> I was brought up on Ms. Myrt's bread pudding from Hymels. Nothing fancy just good bread pudding every time.
> 
> If you like bread pudding, give the recipe a try, Its easy and never lets me down. Its so good I just find any sauce is too much sweet. Occasional I'll dust with powdered sugar or a little ice cream. More like pouring cream on over your pudding."
> 
> Was that Ms. Myrt at Hymel's that made the Rum Baba? The lady that made it retired a few years ago and I don't think they make it any more. We went to Hymel's last Friday for the first time in a long while. The food is as good as ever.


Jamesie owns it now, and the fried batter changed a bit, but the atmosphere is the same. No, Ms. Myrt was famous for the bread pudding, upon her retirement next came the Baba ( I just checked my recipe for her name too), and If I am not mistaken that lady went with Jackie and her husband when they opened their restaurant in Gramercy. I have that Baba recipe if you think your bride would like it. Another simple easy one.


----------



## frog1369

Cecil said:


> "Those 50 lbs. I know where they are and would gladly give 'em back.....LOL


Me too!  OMG!  I haven't been on this forum long ..... first it was Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, then Bear's Peanut Butter Meltaways, nine hour mushrooms, Oreo cheesecake cookies, then add pulled pork, ribs, pork loin, grilled steak, fatties, fatties and fatties ........ can I get extra bacon and maybe a pastrami sandwich?  Now it's Pina Colada bread pudding with rum sauce and you can bet your a$$ I'm going to make some!  This place is killing me, but what a way to go!  Thanks Foamheart and all the rest of you who are contributing to our new culinary adventure.


----------



## woodcutter

Wow ! Nice job on the bread pudding and the whole thread. I can't believe I didn't see it until now.


----------



## cecil

Foamheart said:


> Jamesie owns it now, and the fried batter changed a bit, but the atmosphere is the same. No, Ms. Myrt was famous for the bread pudding, upon her retirement next came the Baba ( I just checked my recipe for her name too), and If I am not mistaken that lady went with Jackie and her husband when they opened their restaurant in Gramercy. I have that Baba recipe if you think your bride would like it. Another simple easy one.


Thanks Foam, I would love that recipe. My sister and I were talking about Hymels rum baba this week and how we could find the recipe.


----------



## foamheart

*BaBa*

Grind 2 coconuts and mix with 1C of sugar, set aside

*Custard*

1C Sugar

6 eggs (separated)

3/4C Cornstarch

1 qt. Whole Milk

1 T vanilla Extract

Mix sugar and egg yolks. Make a slurry with a little milk and cornstarch and add to sugar and egg mixture. Scald milk, remove from heat, temper in egg mixture. Return to heat till mixture is creamy. Remove for heat and add vanilla.

*Dough*

6 eggs (separated)

1/2C Sugar

1C AP Flour

1Cap Lemon extract

Beat egg whites stiff, add sugar, and a splash of lemon juice, (basically make a meringue so I assume a you could substitute cream of tater for lemon juice for stability). Beat egg yolks till light and add 1/2C sugar. Slowly fold whites and yolks together. A cap of lemon or orange extract then add flour.

Pour into a 13x9, bake at 360 for 20 mins. Then pour the custard on the dough, then the coconut, then the meringue, and bake another 20 to 30 mins. till Meringue is golden.

**********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

The above is the original, it was written 1971. No Baba mold mentioned, no rum in it and I cleaned up the recipe as best I could...LOL Much of it is written in bastardized Coonazz. Its part of the old Union Volunteer Fire Dept. Cook book which was hand published (done on a typewriter and run on a mimeograph machine then cut and stapled), with all the local little old lady favorites from back then. It is where most all the dishes around here today evolved. Most have the contributor's names and there is some wild stuff. I can bet you can figure out where to add the rum. LOL

Hope you and your sister enjoy making it your Baba recipe.


----------



## foamheart

frog1369 said:


> Me too!  OMG!  I haven't been on this forum long ..... first it was Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, then Bear's Peanut Butter Meltaways, nine hour mushrooms, Oreo cheesecake cookies, then add pulled pork, ribs, pork loin, grilled steak, fatties, fatties and fatties ........ can I get extra bacon and maybe a pastrami sandwich?  Now it's Pina Colada bread pudding with rum sauce and you can bet your a$$ I'm going to make some!  This place is killing me, but what a way to go!  Thanks Foamheart and all the rest of you who are contributing to our new culinary adventure.


These are just normal things....... Tell the bride you are going to have to start chasing her around the block. Good exercise and think of the stories the neighbors will tell......


----------



## foamheart

Woodcutter said:


> Wow ! Nice job on the bread pudding and the whole thread. I can't believe I didn't see it until now.


Thanks Todd. I don't know why I never think of stuff like bread pudding, I mean it is a smoked meat forum? Guess I'll just have to start a Cajun food section.....ROFLMAO

Thanks again, and I know what ya mean about finding threads. I am missing so many these days I am embarrassed when I find 'em.


----------



## leah elisheva

Foamheart you are such a treat!

From your dessert to description, you do deliver a damn find and great read!!

This looked just terrific!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart

Leah Elisheva said:


> Foamheart you are such a treat!
> 
> From your dessert to description, you do deliver a damn find and great read!!
> 
> This looked just terrific!
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


That you Leah, I have to tell stories, everything I cook is so easy there is too much time left after explaining how to make it.

You know I finally figured out the difference between a great Chef and a really good cook...........


----------



## foamheart

LOL.... I posted this on my sausage post, but thought I would add it here.

We ran out of Bread pudding, no that's not surprising. But I had all that Coconut rum caramel sauce left over.

I though about cooking it down a little and adding a little corn syrup (Yes I watched Alton Brown!). I took it to soft ball and dumped in a double handful of those hugmongious pecan halves I smoked, remember? I strained them out and separated and allowed to chill overnight. Today realizing they were sticky, like a caramel apple, I coated with granulated sugar and it cured that while making some of the best Coconut Rum caramel coated pecans I ever ate. Only other way I have had these they are called pralines down here.

THEN, what was left I poured out on a sheet pan and chilled. Then slammed and broke like brittle. They taste just like Werther's caramel hard candies!

Sure glad I didn't just pour that stuff out like usual! Its been a load of fun. I though my Baby Sis and Pop were going to be sick they ate so many!

Its sorta off set the sausage attempt failing, so I was all happy happy again! Remember, Mom, we should play with our food!!!! ROFLMAO!

Just thought I would share all that on a finished and done thread........Thanks if ya come back by and read it for that.


----------



## cecil

Foamheart said:


> *BaBa*
> 
> Grind 2 coconuts and mix with 1C of sugar, set aside
> 
> *Custard*
> 
> 1C Sugar
> 
> 6 eggs (separated)
> 
> 3/4C Cornstarch
> 
> 1 qt. Whole Milk
> 
> 1 T vanilla Extract
> 
> Mix sugar and egg yolks. Make a slurry with a little milk and cornstarch and add to sugar and egg mixture. Scald milk, remove from heat, temper in egg mixture. Return to heat till mixture is creamy. Remove for heat and add vanilla.
> 
> *Dough*
> 
> 6 eggs (separated)
> 
> 1/2C Sugar
> 
> 1C AP Flour
> 
> 1Cap Lemon extract
> 
> Beat egg whites stiff, add sugar, and a splash of lemon juice, (basically make a meringue so I assume a you could substitute cream of tater for lemon juice for stability). Beat egg yolks till light and add 1/2C sugar. Slowly fold whites and yolks together. A cap of lemon or orange extract then add flour.
> 
> Pour into a 13x9, bake at 360 for 20 mins. Then pour the custard on the dough, then the coconut, then the meringue, and bake another 20 to 30 mins. till Meringue is golden.
> 
> **********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> The above is the original, it was written 1971. No Baba mold mentioned, no rum in it and I cleaned up the recipe as best I could...LOL Much of it is written in bastardized Coonazz. Its part of the old Union Volunteer Fire Dept. Cook book which was hand published (done on a typewriter and run on a mimeograph machine then cut and stapled), with all the local little old lady favorites from back then. It is where most all the dishes around here today evolved. Most have the contributor's names and there is some wild stuff. I can bet you can figure out where to add the rum. LOL
> 
> Hope you and your sister enjoy making it your Baba recipe.


Thanks Foam. I know we will enjoy the BABA.


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Time to make the sauce! I wish I had some of that Parrot coconut rum, I bet that would make a good hot rum sauce for this.

Sauce is easy but I am not too inspired to night.....LOL  Brown sugar, butter, heavy Cream, rum. Add a couple a raisins.

1C, 1/2C, 1/2C, 1/4C, Cap of rum extract, a couple a raisins. You know I have once heated up some butter pecan ice cream, added rum and stirred.....LOL

Had to go back and look for your sauce recipe, as it looked so good in your sausage thread.  Yep, found it.  And saved to my computer!  I'm putting together a big birthday bash for my husband in June, with 20+ family members.  Main course will by smoked PP, homemade kielbasa, and homemade brats.  Dessert is a fruit crisp, Jeremy's cookie cheese balls, and looks like your bread pudding and sauce to round things out! 

Thanks, Kevin!


----------



## foamheart

Foamheart said:


> He's the Bear View! In the good china, that sauce is a coconut cream sauce! I don't who's dirty stove that is but ya'd think they keep it clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 021.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Apr 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells pretty awesome! It is too dang late for coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 022.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Apr 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I had to make some so I could give you the recipe.........
> 
> *Coconut Rum Sauce*
> 
> 1 stick unsweetened butter
> 
> 1 C Light brown sugar
> 
> 1cup total   heavy cream + the remainder of the coconut cream
> 
> pinch of salt
> 
> After its all reduced, and its cooled a little
> 
> 1/4C+ Captain's Rum                                    _* You can chose whatever extracts you would like for the taste, aroma fools the taste buds!*_
> 
> 1 cap of rum extract
> 
> 1 cap of butter extract
> 
> 1 cap of *NEW* Caramel extract
> 
> Stir and serve hot.
> 
> This stuff would even make turnips taste good!
> 
> Thanks again for dropping by, hope you get to give it a try. Its easy and its good.


Powdered sugar dusting works excellent also, maybe with a small piece a fruit like a berry or a just a slice of ripened fruit and it'll be all fancy lookin.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That looks awesome Foam !!  Very nice !  :drool  :biggrin:

Justin


----------



## frog1369

Oh my Foam, my wife made this while I was doing our chuckies today and I just grabbed a little nibble.  I can see this won't last long, it is amazing!  The pina colada idea rocks!


----------



## tc fish bum

my god foam your killing me, i just cut out sweets!!!! lol


----------



## foamheart

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome Foam !! Very nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin


Thank you Sir


frog1369 said:


> Oh my Foam, my wife made this while I was doing our chuckies today and I just grabbed a little nibble. I can see this won't last long, it is amazing! The pina colada idea rocks!


Thank you Frog and the fruit and taste combinations are endless, the chocolate is usually the lady pleaser with some chocolate sauce on it.  Me, I usually just want some bread pudding, I know it sounds silly but the sauce is usually too much sweetness for me. I am glad you were able to try it and liked it.


tc fish bum said:


> my god foam your killing me, i just cut out sweets!!!! lol


Cut out sweet!!! Next you'll be cutting out Bacon!!! Stand up for your taste buds and budettes!


----------

